# driveshaft coupler



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

mainly stock am i better to get the factory ones for 180. bucks or get the poly/aluminum ones for 260 ? thanks hoagie


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For that kind of change like a poly I'd just get a new aluminum one piece shaft for $600. FWIW I have a '04 one that only has maybe 20,000 on it you can have for $50 shipping included.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

mines an 05 thought the 04 was differant ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It is. The bolt pattern is larger


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

crap that sucks !


----------

